# Mr. Monk and the End



## Seb (Dec 4, 2009)

Monk (the TV show) ends tonight.

We've really enjoyed this show over the years (one of the few that I really like). 

It's a sad day for OCD, pole-touching, multi-phobic, detectives everywhere.


----------



## JBaldwin (Dec 4, 2009)

We, too, have really enjoyed Monk. I'm sorry that it's coming to end.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 4, 2009)

We're planning to have a few folks over (including Houchens and maybe Louisjp) for the finale.


----------



## jogri17 (Dec 4, 2009)

I thought it was a 3 part series and there is one more week left.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 4, 2009)

jogri17 said:


> I thought it was a 3 part series and there is one more week left.



From the website: The time has come to finally learn the truth about Trudy Monk's death. In the series finale of Monk, Monk pursues the killer of his wife Trudy. Virginia Madsen, Melora Hardin, and Casper Van Dien guest star in "Mr. Monk and the End, Part 2," Friday, December 4 at 9/8C on USA Network.


----------



## Kim G (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't have the channel to watch Monk, but I've seen the first three seasons by renting DVDs from my library. I wish I could watch every episode. I LOVE that show!


----------



## JBaldwin (Dec 4, 2009)

The nice thing about Monk is that most of the time, it's for the most part clean entertainment, unlike so much other junk there.


----------



## jogri17 (Dec 4, 2009)

i watch it illegally saturday morning because i live in canada (via internet).


----------



## JBaldwin (Dec 4, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Goodbye, Mr. Monk, come back Sean & Gus!



Sean and Gus will be back in January, I think. The first time I saw that show I told my daughter, "That is sooo third grade." Now I watch it with her.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 4, 2009)

JBaldwin said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> > Goodbye, Mr. Monk, come back Sean & Gus!
> ...



Especially the grade-school flashbacks in the beginning!


----------



## Wayne (Dec 4, 2009)

Kim G said:


> I don't have the channel to watch Monk



Not to ruin your life, but it is available on HULU.com


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 4, 2009)

Selected ones at the USA website, too: Monk TV Show Video - Monk Full Episodes -Full Episodes


----------



## Vonnie Dee (Dec 4, 2009)

I am actually going to miss Adrian. I hope we get to see Ambrose tonight. I liked him too.


----------



## jogri17 (Dec 4, 2009)

because I have to wait till midnight or so to watch it on megavido PLEASE NOONE POST YOUR THOUGHTS ON HERE!


----------



## Curt (Dec 4, 2009)

Won't miss it. Never saw it.


----------



## JoyFullMom (Dec 4, 2009)

watching


----------



## Seb (Dec 4, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Goodbye, Mr. Monk, come back Sean & Gus!



 I like that show! 

Psych's one of the more original quick-witted shows I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, at least they didn't kill him off!

And left room for plenty of "Mr. Monk and...." movies. Maybe?????


----------



## baron (Dec 4, 2009)

Good show tonight, will miss Monk. My wife and I always looked forward Monk on Friday night.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Dec 4, 2009)

Too bad they killed him off.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 4, 2009)

One thing bothers me from part I of the finale -- when Trudy is about to be killed with the bomb in the parking garage, we see the hand of someone (supposedly the killer) with six fingers on his hand. I don't remember this ever being followed up on. Did I miss something? Please explain.


----------



## Iakobos_1071 (Dec 4, 2009)

I really liked MONK, we have season 1-5 on dvd... sad to see it come to an end


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm OCD so my dad calls me Monk.  I think they ended the series well. I really love this show.


----------



## jogri17 (Dec 5, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> One thing bothers me from part I of the finale -- when Trudy is about to be killed with the bomb in the parking garage, we see the hand of someone (supposedly the killer) with six fingers on his hand. I don't remember this ever being followed up on. Did I miss something? Please explain.


watch the two part season finale for the previous season (not the last one but the one before it). I believe its called ''Mr. Monk on the run'' or something to that effect. The judge hires a corrupt cop to kill the six fingered man and frames Monk who is arrested.


----------



## jogri17 (Dec 5, 2009)

ok just watched it! I loved it though it was a bit on the creepy side about Adrian and Trudy's daughter (who was kinda cute). I will miss the show of course (but one doesnt live for tv!) because of the quality of it but I was a bit dissapointed in how ''normal'' Monk became especially at the end where he was wearing like a suit jacket with a t-shirt... very casual. I know they kept the stove sceen but he also forget to lock the door. I guess the point was that not that there is closure, he can truely heal but I still would have prefered Munk and Nat to end up together! My favourite part was Monk forcing the guy to dig up the grave at gun point while two cops had guns aimed at him. I just wonder what was the relation betwene the judge and trudy's daughter? Did he send them money secretly sometimes? Was he keeping track on her? Why did he care so much to make those his last words? He clearly wan't that kind of a man and had no problem killing whatsoever got in his way.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 5, 2009)

jogri17 said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > One thing bothers me from part I of the finale -- when Trudy is about to be killed with the bomb in the parking garage, we see the hand of someone (supposedly the killer) with six fingers on his hand. I don't remember this ever being followed up on. Did I miss something? Please explain.
> ...



Ahhh, that makes much more sense now. I watched that episode, but it had faded from memory. I didn't remember the six-fingered man. So, he is the one who actually killed Trudy, but was hired by the judge to do so?


----------



## jogri17 (Dec 5, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> jogri17 said:
> 
> 
> > Marrow Man said:
> ...



well actually in my opinion it was dale the whale (who figured it out long ago OR was in on it) acting both on his hated for adrian and the requests and coorporation of the judge.


----------



## Quickened (Dec 5, 2009)

I liked the ending. 

I have trouble with Craig T Nelson's acting abilities. I would have liked to see more emotion before his inevitable ending occurs.

The other qualm i have is Monks obsession with Trudy's daughter. I understand the monk character but i found that level of obsession and infatuation rather creepy. Might be just me. It seemed that the quirky lovable monk turned into something that bordered stalkerish.


----------



## jogri17 (Dec 5, 2009)

Quickened said:


> I liked the ending.
> 
> I have trouble with Craig T Nelson's acting abilities. I would have liked to see more emotion before his inevitable ending occurs.
> 
> The other qualm i have is Monks obsession with Trudy's daughter. I understand the monk character but i found that level of obsession and infatuation rather creepy. Might be just me. It seemed that the quirky lovable monk turned into something that bordered stalkerish.



Read my post above i said the exact same thing! also didn't like that girl consider her adoptive parents like her mom and dad? It was like '' oh well not my real parents so tell me about my wonderful biological mother while lets just play pretend that my biological father never was a brillant, pathelogical seriel killer and scum bag''. But I did appreciate the cute cutes about her bf, the blog, the making it on to the internet, etc...


----------



## Quickened (Dec 5, 2009)

jogri17 said:


> Quickened said:
> 
> 
> > I liked the ending.
> ...



It appears i overlooked that!  

But it really made me think that in real life that girl would have gotten a restraining order.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 5, 2009)

Having been called "Monkish" by my family since the beginning of the series, I was sad to see the series end. It was a nice ending and I liked the new closing theme song.

Trivia: see the Monk actor in the movie _Men in Black_. Worked at the pawn shop. 

AMR


----------

